# Wills creek



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what kind of shape Will's I'd below the dam


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking of taking a trip down this weekend. I would like to know as well. But if I make it down I'll let you know


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks do appreciate it


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't been there since last year but the USGS water graph shows the level below the dam at 3.83' today which is just about a foot over "normal". After the high water last week it should be good down there. It got up to around 9' to 10' which is actually still fishable. 
on a side note, don't be afraid to tie on a bigger jig and cast right into the outflow white water at the spill. and I mean up in the fast water and let the jig tumble out and drop off the bottom ledge. Have caught many nice saugeyes in there. 
Post a report if you go.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks and will do


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm going there tomorrow morning. There should be some fish there that have moved up out of the muskingum. This time of year is good there. The water is dropping but it is still at a good level now. I like seeing the water at the 5' mark, that's when it is the best


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Started down there yesterday around 10;30am. Never made it. Stopped by the Muskingum river first and just stayed there. Fished 2 back wash spots and the mouth of a little creek. 9 saugeyes, 1 walleye and 2 sheephead. 3.25 swim, solar, lime and glow perch. 2 did come on a floating clown rogue. Rivers up a little but not to bad water color. 
We get this rain there showing on the weather and Wills creek will be back up but hopefully not to high.
A lot to be said about other critters being out and feeding. On the way down there saw a good number of deer out feeding in fields. This was at 10:30 in the morning. Sun was shining and no wind. Sure don't see them out at that time of day to often.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Good job skippy


----------



## Joe Dirt (Jan 26, 2016)

heading to the dam shortly. Been pretty slow down there the last cpl times. Will let ya'll know how it is today.


----------

